# iBasso T4 released



## DarKu

iBasso
 4ch Architechture Design
 Gain and Bass Booster switches
 ALPS Potentiometer
 Stainless Steel Case With Chrome Color Anodized Finish
 Rechargeable Li-Polymer Battery with integrated charging system
 Charging is accomplished with either the USB cable or AC adapter
 Up to 24 hours of play time
 Measures 64.5L x 37W x 10H (mm), and weighs only 29g

 Looks very portable, wondering what is the exact power output in 32ohms?






 So, who's first to review it?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

24 hours... That's kind of... Disappointing


----------



## DarKu

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_24 hours... That's kind of... Disappointing 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

i think that's ok. Other portable amps barely achieve 10 hours 
 24 hours in high gain will be sweet


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

My Minibox-D lasts more than 100 hours on high gain. Lol.


----------



## DarKu

lasts more than 100 hours??.....
 Technical details of minibox-D:
 * Battery: 500mA Ni-H "chewing-gum" battery*4
 * Output: 70 mW at 16ohm; 130 mw at 32ohm
 * THD+N: 0.009%
 * Output impedance:16-300Ω
 * Standby time: 70hrs

 I've got an response from ibasso already! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 T4 will have *300mW* (more than D2 Boa!) in 32ohms compared with 130mW from minibox-D , so 24 hours is ok i think


----------



## hockeyb213

nice nice I wish they had more picture but it will be a very affordable amp


----------



## ZoNtO

This together with a fuze is very very tempting opposed to my 160GB classic....

 So is the volume control just those push buttons? That's kind of weird...


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Interesting. I'll wait for more pictures to appear and for the Australian dollar to go up before I decide to purchase it. Lol.


----------



## energie

looks interesting


----------



## J.D.N

Big poo to there being no more photo's available yet. I wasn't aware ALPS made push button pots... or even if there was such a thing. But then ive never looked, so its not really surprising is it!


----------



## xnothingpoetic

the ibasso T2 was my first portable amp, and it sounded like crap (even to my newb ears). I hope they did better this time around.


----------



## energie

lol byebye hope


----------



## krmathis

Looks quite nice!


----------



## blue_volvo

This looks like a candidate for my new hp. Just about the price I wanted to spend on my first amp. Looking forward to a review.

 I think I would probably prefer a knob for the volume though, makes it seem more real. I guess the buttons are the better solution for portability.


----------



## berniebennybernard

I bought the P3 the other day, and then I look on the site today and the T4 is released. Does anyone know if the P3 is better than the T4?


----------



## energie

it is for sure


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_it is for sure 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

So how does the T4 sound?


----------



## energie

no one has it atm.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_no one has it atm._

 

Then how do you know it sounds better than the P3?


----------



## energie

nono, i said the P3 sound better.


----------



## Kees

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *energie* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nono, i said the P3 sound better._

 

How can you know that if you don't have it (and thus haven't heard it)???????


----------



## RAQemUP

that's just too funny


----------



## berniebennybernard

I'm just praying the P3 is more expensive because the T4 is cheaper, LOL.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

I don't get why people say why product A is better than product B even though they've heard one of them.


----------



## ZoNtO

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *ZephyrSapphire* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't get why people say why product A is better than product B even though they've heard one of them._

 

I don't get why this discussion continues in this thread, or why people wash their cars when it's raining.


----------



## nsx_23

Hmm, may well pick up one of these when I travel back to Hong Kong.


----------



## qusp

interesting


----------



## jamato8

I USED TO WASH MY CAR WHEN IT WAS SNOWING BUT I GUESS THAT IS KIND OF LIKE RAIN SINCE IF IT WAS WARMER IT WOULD HAVE BEEN RAINING. 

 __________________________________________________ __________
 SORRY BUT MY CAPS KEY IS STUCK. PLEASE BARE, I MEAN BEAR WITH ME UNTIL REPAIRED. SO, WHAT ABOUT THAT SR-71A?


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

SOMETIMES I HANG MY CLOTHES OUT TO DRY WHEN IT'S RAINING BECAUSE IT DRIES FASTER IMHO.


----------



## dadozen

SOMETIMES I USE TWO HEADPHONES AT THE SAME TIME. BOTH OF THEM SOUND BETTER IMHO.


----------



## jamato8

I HAVE WALKED IN THE RAIN WITH MY HEADPHONES ON! AND ONE TIME I WASHED MY CAR WHILE IT WAS SNOWING WITH MY HEADPHONES ON!
 __________________________________________________ __________
 SORRY BUT MY CAPS KEY IS STUCK. PLEASE BARE, I MEAN BEAR WITH ME UNTIL REPAIRED. SO, WHAT ABOUT THAT SR-71A?


----------



## nocturnalsheet

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I HAVE WALKED IN THE RAIN WITH MY HEADPHONES ON! AND ONE TIME I WASHED MY CAR WHILE IT WAS SNOWING WITH MY HEADPHONES ON!
 __________________________________________________ __________
 SORRY BUT MY CAPS KEY IS STUCK. PLEASE BARE, I MEAN BEAR WITH ME UNTIL REPAIRED. SO, WHAT ABOUT THAT SR-71A?_


----------



## Lil' Knight

Now I don't know what this thread is talking about...


----------



## frozenice

lol ˙pɐǝɥ ʎɯ uo ƃuıpuɐʇs sıɥʇ ƃuıdʎʇ ɯ,ı puɐ


----------



## jamato8

I thought you were in Australia. :^)


----------



## qusp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I thought you were in Australia. :^)_

 

LOL


----------



## ljcii

It's kind of funny at page 2.


----------



## RAQemUP

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *dadozen* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_SOMETIMES I USE TWO HEADPHONES AT THE SAME TIME. BOTH OF THEM SOUND BETTER IMHO._

 

I did this once when I was a kid. I had some Sony earbuds in my ear while having some sony headphones on top of them (both $20-30 headphones) out of my CD headphone out with a splitter. I was doing it for kicks and I was getting a weird almost fake 3d sound out of it. It had no sense of soundstage but it sounded like my head was inside a tin can.


----------



## breakdecycle

Lol this thread is so weird and funny..


----------



## kuzzz

to say something ontopic..





 looks like a dent..?


----------



## jamato8

I guess the music is so good they started dancing uncontrollably, smacked the amp into a wall, and well. . there you go. . s- - - happens.


----------



## ZephyrSapphire

Where are the "MORE PICTURES"?


----------



## LingLing1337

This or C&C Box+? Both are the exact same price. The T4 is a little sexier, but I really want a review on the T4.


----------



## pgbass

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *LingLing1337* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_This or C&C Box+? Both are the exact same price. The T4 is a little sexier, but I really want a review on the T4._

 

 I doubt that anyone has one of these as of yet to be able to compare. I ordered mine within the first few hours of the release and have not received it.


----------



## LingLing1337

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pgbass* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I doubt that anyone has one of these as of yet to be able to compare. I ordered mine within the first few hours of the release and have not received it._

 

Be sure and post here once you receive it!


----------



## screwglue

i think it is apropriate to compare c&c fu to the t4.


----------



## swanlee

so anyone actually hear this amp yet?


----------

